# WLAN: Roaming/disconnected - Geschwindigkeit

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

mein Gentoo läuft jetzt schon seit mehreren Monaten recht stabil und für den ersten Versuch bin ich auch schon echt stolz drauf, aber ein paar kleine Macken hat's noch. Eine davon ist die WLAN-Konfiguration.

Im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert mein WLAN eigentlich, ich kann auf wpa-Netze zugreifen, auch im 5-GHz-Bereich. Allerdings gibt es zwei Probleme damit:

Das nervigste ist das Roaming, sobald ich in einer WLAN-Umgebung mit mehreren Zugangspunkten bin, kann ich mich zwar verbinden, habe so gut wie keine Möglichkeit, etwas im Internet zu tun, da die Verbindung ständig von einem Zugriffspunkt zu einem anderen überspringt. Prinzipiell dürfte sich das über die Empfindlichkeit für das Roaming problemlos lösen lassen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wo sich diese Einstellungen machen lassen.

dmesg sagt bei solchen Sprüngen so etwas:

```
[   23.004893] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode                                    

[   23.141539] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12                                            

[   23.286619] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio                                                            

[   23.287040] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc                                                            

[   23.288219] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX                                                               

[   23.288308] Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX                                                               

[   23.293664] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   75.470020] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:48

[   75.470916] wlan0: authenticated

[   75.470923] wlan0: associate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:48

[   75.670299] wlan0: associate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:48

[   75.671721] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:23:33:7f:42:48 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

[   75.671724] wlan0: associated

[   75.673321] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   75.721506] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[   86.492091] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[  113.407808] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwl_tx_agg_start on ra = 00:23:33:7f:42:48 tid = 0

[  338.604580] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[  338.610594] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:23:33:7f:42:38 try 1

[  354.160882] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:41

[  354.162450] wlan0: authenticated

[  354.162457] wlan0: associate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:41

[  354.362073] wlan0: associate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:41

[  354.365369] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:23:33:7f:42:41 (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=9)

[  354.365377] wlan0: associated

[  478.896613] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwl_tx_agg_start on ra = 00:23:33:7f:42:41 tid = 0

[  626.032560] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[  638.783857] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:41

[  638.785387] wlan0: authenticated

[  638.785396] wlan0: associate with AP 00:23:33:7f:42:41

[  638.790080] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:23:33:7f:42:41 (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=9)

[  638.790088] wlan0: associated

[  654.308701] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwl_tx_agg_start on ra = 00:23:33:7f:42:41 tid = 0

```

Der Teil mit dem disassociating bei local choice wiederholt sich beliebig oft, je nachdem, wie lange ich versuche, eine Verbindung zu benutzen.

Und das eher kleinere Problem, ich weiß, dass ich 802.11n-Hardware habe, trotzdem kommt die Geschwindigkeit nie über 54 Mbit/s heraus, natürlich eine Umgebung, die ebenfalls 802.11n unterstützt.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

wo siehst du dass du nur über 54MBit kommst?

wenn über iwconfig/iwlist, dann kein wunder, denn diese tools können die bitrate >54MBit nicht anzeigen. Da diese tools noch keinen support dafür haben.

aber mit 

```
iw dev <wlan device> link
```

 bekommst du auch die aktuelle bitrate angezeigt, wenn diese höher as 54MBit ist:

 *Quote:*   

> ->iw dev wlan0 link
> 
>         Connected to <ap mac adress> (on wlan0)
> 
> 	SSID: <ap ssid>
> ...

 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke für den Hinweis, daran könnte es eventuell liegen, aber wie gesagt, das ist das kleinere Problem, das eigentlich Ärgerliche ist, dass der Internetzugang mehr oder weniger im Sekundentakt von Accespoint zu Accespoint springt. Das abzustellen oder besser noch unempfindlicher, ist das eigentlich wichtige.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

hat echt keiner eine Idee, wie man das mit dem Roaming hinbekommen kann? Wenn ich irgendwas falsch oder unverständlich dargestellt hab, bitte sagt's mir, aber so ist das ein echtes Problem, wenn ich alle paar Sekunden neu verbunden werde.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

habe das hier gefunden(suchworte wlan roaming linux  :Wink: ):

http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/post/141093/wlan-roaming-zwischen-7-aps.html

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

> habe das hier gefunden(suchworte wlan roaming linux ):
> 
> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/post/141093/wlan-roaming-zwischen-7-aps.html

 Hehe.., auch richtig suchen will gelernt sein... :Wink: 

Aber danke für die Mühe, die Info konnte ich auch gut brauchen!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, danke auch von mir, konnte es leider noch nicht sehr ausführlich testen, aber damit scheint mein Problem lösbar zu sein, muss nur noch rausfinden, welche Werte ich am Besten benutze,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

